# Mason dating another masons widow



## brother josh

How would u feel Ive had some say they would rather the widow be in care of a brother others say ummmm nope won't do it ......... Thoughts ????


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Glen Cook

I would say it's absolutely none of my concern.


----------



## nixxon2000

Agreed. As long as she's happy. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

According to our obligations if such a relationship is within honorable bounds then there is no issue. A mason who exploits her would be committing a masonic offense. It would be a matter of intent.

It would be no different than if a young mason dated the daughter of an older brother mason who took no issue with the coupling. Again I think the crux would be the intent to exploit (i.e. a mason committing adultery with a brother mason's wife).


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

It's the widow's decision, not mine. I have no say in the matter.


----------



## goomba

I can think of no better person to be my widow's companion than a trusted brother.  

My wife is the granddaughter of a brother mason.  We were married before I was initiated.  I hope it comforts him that his brother is taking care of his granddaughter.


----------



## BroBook

Since she is a widow and they are "dating" marriage should be the conclusion of the matter!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## dfreybur

There's an important word in my obligation that describes whether an action is appropriate or not.  A different word is used jurisdiction to jurisdiction but the word used always means that.  "Dating" suggests voluntary on both sides and thus appropriate.


----------



## BroBook

Yes in mine it's V.... The C....!!!WWEA


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> I would say it's absolutely none of my concern.


Absolutely right.


----------



## Rick Carver

Unless it is my widow, I don't think I have any interest in the matter.


----------



## dfreybur

Rick Carver said:


> Unless it is my widow, I don't think I have any interest in the matter.



If it is my widow, I figure my perspective on the matter would be a bit less secular more spiritual about it.  ;^)


----------



## Glen Cook

Rick Carver said:


> Unless it is my widow, I don't think I have any interest in the matter.


And absent the odd rattling of ghostly chains, your input would be rather limited as well.


----------



## Levelhead

If the mason was dating a widow of a mason whom he never met i dont see why not.

But if its a widow of a mason he sat in lodge with, well thats just disrespectful. But to each his own.


----------



## coachn

Levelhead said:


> If the mason was dating a widow of a mason whom he never met i dont see why not.
> 
> But if its a widow of a mason he sat in lodge with, well thats just disrespectful. But to each his own.


Please explain your opinion.


----------



## Levelhead

If it was me and i knew it to be his wife at the time i would feel like i was disrespecting him.

If its a woman whom i never met nor known her husband to have been a mason i see it as "i had no idea" 

Same thing as dating a dead friends ex wife. It just dont sit right.

Hope that helps!

Im happily married so i hopefully will never be in that situation.


----------



## okielabrat

No violation of our Master Mason obligation, as long as both parties are currently unattached. They're human beings, as well as consenting adults, so I say whatever works for them. As for those who may be a bit upset that their dead brother Mason's widow is seeing another brother Mason, that is something for those brothers to deal with, and hopefully they will.


----------



## Bill Lins

If it should happen to you, hopefully she won't tell you that her previous mate was a better ritualist than are you.


----------



## darsehole

Better she marry a Mason, than a member of the Elks, Lions, or Moose. 

Those guys are animals...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Bill Lins said:


> If it should happen to you, hopefully she won't tell you that her previous mate was a better ritualist than are you.


Oooooooohh!


darsehole said:


> Better she marry a Mason, than a member of the Elks, Lions, or Moose.


Lol!


----------

